# 150 employees fired for not getting flu shot



## ffemt8978 (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.wlwt.com/news/local-news...ots/-/13549970/17523386/-/3khe3s/-/index.html


----------



## Tigger (Nov 27, 2012)

One of the local hospital networks here has required all employees to get the flu shot this year. In addition, they have required all students on clinical time to get it as well, meaning that we're going to have to require it for next semester's EMT class. The college already gives them for near free, yet many abstain. Could be an issue, we'll see.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 27, 2012)

Hm. Even DoD doesn't force you to undergo invasive procedures, but it can and will affect your mobility rating and consequent career path.
Although I do support near-universal immunization.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 27, 2012)

Pft, for my current rotation I had to get a flu shot and titers drawn for a couple of other diseases.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 27, 2012)

I had to get a flu shot as well so that I could do clinicals again this year. I also had to get one last year as well. To me, it's really not that big of a deal, but some people do consider it a a big deal. Around here, those nurses and hospital staff that do not want to get a flu shot are required to wear a mask 100% of the time while they're inside the hospital. Failing to follow the rules can get them suspended or fired, but as long as they follow rules and wear a mask 100% of the time, they will be fine.

Come to think of it, I had to get a few more vaccinations done and a couple of lab  titers just to get into school last year…


----------



## BLS Systems Limited (Nov 27, 2012)

Interesting.  But does this policy apply to all physicians as well?  Can anyone shed light on whether the physicians salaried employees or self employed contractors with priviledges?


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 27, 2012)

This is actually very common with US hospitals.

All of the ones I am familiar with require the flu shot.

One or two will let you wear a mask at work instead.

The funny thing is that the mask is actually more effective than the shot.  Go figure.


----------



## YodaMedic (Nov 27, 2012)

the DOD forces all personnel to receive the vaccines. it also tries to force all Civilians and contractors to recieve the flu shot annually and that is generally part of their terms of agreement


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 27, 2012)

And when my mother got her flu shot this year, she was told it was the EXACT same flu vaccine she received last year.  :wacko:


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 27, 2012)

Akulahawk said:


> I had to get a flu shot as well so that I could do clinicals again this year. I also had to get one last year as well. To me, it's really not that big of a deal, but some people do consider it a a big deal. Around here, those nurses and hospital staff that do not want to get a flu shot are required to wear a mask 100% of the time while they're inside the hospital. Failing to follow the rules can get them suspended or fired, but as long as they follow rules and wear a mask 100% of the time, they will be fine.
> 
> Come to think of it, I had to get a few more vaccinations done and a couple of lab  titers just to get into school last year…




Not a union shop I take it?


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 27, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Not a union shop I take it?


Actually, from what I've heard and understand, that policy is in place in all the regional hospitals. I'm not sure, but I believe that policy is also in place for the physicians too. Most of the staff got the vaccine, probably about 5% didn't, and they at least can wear the mask... but if they choose not to wear the mask and not get the vaccine, they can't work. 

That's a bit tougher of a policy than they'd had in place last year.


----------



## OfficerEvenEMT (Nov 27, 2012)

Makes sense to me. Employment is voluntary and employers can provide requirements for employment, as long as they do not violate any statutes.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 27, 2012)

how is it legal to force someone to receive a medical treatment that they don't want as a condition of employment?

If they don't want it, they can wear a mask.  

If you start with a flu shot, what else can they inject you with as a condition of employment?

(carefully applies more tin foil to hat)


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 27, 2012)

DrParasite said:


> how is it legal to force someone to receive a medical treatment that they don't want as a condition of employment?
> 
> If they don't want it, they can wear a mask.
> 
> ...



Well employment is a privilege not a right and companies are allowed to create conditions of employment as long as they are not discriminatory. For the hospital it is a safety concern and an attempt to reduce flu outbreaks as well as a way to reduce missed work days. If you have a documented adverse reaction or religious issues then most hospitals will make you wear a mask (Imagine wearing a N95 for 12 hours) but may not allow you to use paid time off during the flu season. Also, it used to be only for employees with direct patient care but now is required for all hospital employees. 

There is a huge thread about this on the nursing forums and it seems that very few hospitals have taken then "Get it or fired" policy. Most will allow employees to wear masks during flu season however I am sure you would be fired if caught not wearing the mask.


----------

